# Collection diminishing



## ehanes7612 (Feb 20, 2019)

I am down to 10 adult phrags and 10 adult paphs. Most of the seedlings you see in the picture I will be selling over the summer...mostly red phrags. Going to place everything in the greenhouse in april. There is a pretty good chance I will be selling most of the phrag adults over the summer also..so that by the time November rolls around I can grow under a 600 watt bulb rather than a 1000 watt. This will put me into a position to sell everything else pretty quickly if I decide to move. Thanks to Tony Casler for pretty much buying all the multifloral paphs I sold.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 20, 2019)

My adult paph list: 
PEOY 'Cocoa" HCC/AOS
QF Kulani 'Cocoa" AM/AOS
Lady roth x anitum
Screaming Eagle (OI breeding)
Lady Roth (OI Breeding)
Angel Hair (OI breeding)
roth 'New Horizon' x 'Raptor'
lowii
St Swithin x anitum "cocoa"
micranthum


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 20, 2019)

I have various adult phrags..half from seattle orchid and half from piping rock...just your typical long petalled phrag collection though

There are four paph compots I may attempt to grow out and sell as they get bigger..keep a couple in each if I dont sell everything. (Randy Booth, Yang JI Diamond x roth, Lady Isabel x stonei and micranthun eberneum).


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 21, 2019)

I am interested. I just sent you a message.


----------



## merc (Feb 23, 2019)

Please forgive as I am a ST noob. I can't figure out how to PM you. Please do let me know if you ever put Lady Isabel x stonei plants up for sale. Thanks!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 23, 2019)

merc said:


> Please forgive as I am a ST noob. I can't figure out how to PM you. Please do let me know if you ever put Lady Isabel x stonei plants up for sale. Thanks!



what is your email? or you can just email me at [email protected]


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm still interested in the Phrags.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 25, 2019)

Yes, Eric , I know


----------



## Tony (Feb 26, 2019)

I left a few for everyone else lol


----------



## Heather (Mar 1, 2019)

Ed you have such a nice collection! I totally get it tho... Glad to hear they are going to new homes.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 2, 2019)

Heather said:


> Ed you have such a nice collection! I totally get it tho... Glad to hear they are going to new homes.



thanks


----------



## Tony (Mar 2, 2019)

They seem to like their new home, the new leaves are all scooting along.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 20, 2019)

Well, Tony bought my last roth, a really nice 22 inch LS seedling of New Horizon x raptor...my only paph species now is micranthum and v eberneum which seem to do really well in a greenhouse, (the lowii came down with rot one night when the heat died and it got too cold). Moving everything into the greenhouse in three weeks. The red phrags love the greenhouse so maybe they will take off. I figure I graduate in December 2020 with a move out of Seattle in summer 2021 , so I will have two years to see how far things grow and hopefully bloom..if I decide not to quit before then


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2019)

When you quit and sell of the Phrags, remember me!


----------



## Guldal (Apr 8, 2019)

Tony said:


> They seem to like their new home, the new leaves are all scooting along



Drool, drool, drool, drool.....


----------

